
Ask HN: How competitive is getting a job at a FAANG? - dlivingston
As a more rural-living SW dev, my general impression is that if you work for Google, Apple, Amazon, etc., then you are the &#x27;best of the best&#x27; - akin to something like admittance to Harvard compared to a state school, for example. How true is this?
======
rvz
It doesn't really mean anything actually, but you verses the 'competition'
depends on your public profile as a software engineer and how you market
yourself.

There are devs who joined FAANG because of their knowledge in their small
beginnings in open-source software and their contributions. They get straight
offers if they are well known in their communities if they switch jobs. For
them, it is no contest.

For the rest of us coming from a bootcamp/university/self-taught, it is the
Leetcode/Hackerrank/Codility/Data Structures and Algorithms route since they
assume everyone else is an unknown dev.

Sorry to break it to you, but as far as my friends at those companies keep
telling me, it is completely rigged in favor towards famous programmers. __*

 __* Unless you have serious open-source projects used by large companies in
production and you present them in a conference /meetup/etc, which is the
EASIEST way to get a referral/offer via an engineer from a FAANG company IMHO.

